# Flea Free Food Supplement--Flea Control



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I just received via Amazon a product called "Flea Free Food Supplement". Curious if anyone else has tried it. It is a liquid that can be added to either food or water and contains vinegar, garlic, citrus and herbs. Says it has 200+ vitamins, minerals, amino acids and enzymes and works in the bloodstream to repel fleas, mosquitos, etc. Also is supposed to help with coat and skin. Most of the reviews on Amazon and the internet were favorable, so I am going to give it a try.

We currently use Comfortis which is what our breeder uses. I don't feel good about using it, but we have to use something because fleas are a year round problem in Central Florida. My neighbor gives her dog Comfortis and has found that half of one seems to work as well as a full dose. I thought I would give the natural stuff a try in the winter when the fleas are not as bad and maybe we can build up enough that we will be good to go when it gets really warm again (although it is 80 plus today ).

ON EDIT: Looking back at this post there is a link in it to but this product on Ebay. Weird, because I did not put it there. Some kind of dark magic at work .


----------

